# Jessica at Perry's Bait and Tackle



## Bambam567 (Oct 26, 2014)

Please keep Jessica and her family in your prayers. Her life was taken today at the bait shop. Senseless. She will be missed and the person responsible should be prosecuted to the fullest extent. R.I.P. Jessica


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

Bambam567 said:


> Please keep Jessica and her family in your prayers. Her life was taken today at the bait shop. Senseless. She will be missed and the person responsible should be prosecuted to the fullest extent. R.I.P. Jessica


I read about that....so sad. Worse yet, it appears that the culprit is her brother Eric.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

I really hate to hear this. I've stopped in there and chatted with her many times over the years. Thoughts and prayers with the family during these difficult times.


----------



## Wingbone (Jun 8, 2014)

Copy and pasted from scducks:
I'm sure many of you have been there when you've been down on vacation in GC or MI. Apparently Eric murdered Jessica this morning, set the shop on fire and took off into the marsh with her body. He was seen by someone and DNR and the CG apprehended him.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2017)

Wingbone said:


> Apparently Eric murdered Jessica this morning, set the shop on fire and took off into the marsh with her body. He was seen by someone and DNR and the CG apprehended him.


Such a tragedy. I think she had 2 or 3 children.

http://wpde.com/news/local/georgetown-county-sheriffs-office-takes-over-fire-investigation-at-perrys-bait-tackle


----------

